# What Do You Feed Your Dogs?



## Jill (Jul 15, 2007)

Recently, we changed what we're feeding most of our dogs. Winston has been on and continues to be on Hills Prescription Diet U/D Canned Food (which he loves, thankfully).

Our other dogs have free-access to Nutro Natural Choice dry food most hours of the day. For the dogs' dinner, we have changed from a little canned dog food over to home cooking. We cook whole grain brown rice in chicken stock and water, and mix in cooked lean meat. About 3 to 1 rice to meat. They love it and it's with the vet's approval.

We have four shih-tzu (Winston is one of them), a blue merle collie, and a lab x chow mix.

What about you all?


----------



## Steph_D (Jul 15, 2007)

I have 6 dogs. My 2 in the house, sheltie and shepherd mix, get Nature's Recipe Healthy Skin Formula. My old grannies, 11 year old beagle mix and 10 year old bassett hound, also get Nature's Recipe. The only difference for them is they get it soaked because they don't have much teeth left. My 2 big dogs, shepherd mix and golden retriever, get a local brand from the feed store mixed with soaked beet pulp.

I used to feed the inside dogs free choice until I got Casper, the sheltie. Now I have to feed them pretty early in the day to prevent his night time accidents and cut off all food, except for the occasional treat, after around 5 pm.


----------



## liltnt (Jul 15, 2007)

I raised Pis on the nutro natual choice but have moved her over to the nutro Ultra weight management with some veggies, Usually she gets green beans. I am watching her weight although I still think she has her girlish figure.


----------



## mad for mini's (Jul 15, 2007)

I have 6 dogs ranging in age from 2 years to 7 years and sizes from Scottish Terrier to Great Dane and all of them get Diamond brand Lamb Meal and Rice dry only . I like it because it has no corn and no by products. The no corn really cuts down on doggy waste and I just can't see feeding them by products. Yuck ! My Scottie and Great Dane are in the house and usually have food in their bowls all the time , the rest are outside and get fed in the afternoon. They all are in great condition and love the food.


----------



## Marty (Jul 15, 2007)

Hey Jill,

I had been raising Pup-Zilla AKA AMY on Nutro Puppy but we had to change back to Purina Pro Plan Puppy for Large Breeds that the breeder originally had her on. The Nutro was not agreeing with her and she did not like to eat it. As skinny as she is, I couldn't have her protesting.

I leave the Purina Pro Plan out all the time, free choice. She likes the taste.

Then in the evening I am also cooking her home made food.

I boil a boneless chicken breast for her and add cooked rice for her dinner.

I buy the boneless chicken breasts in a bag at Walmart in the frozen food case. One bag lasts a week.

I think I'm doing it for me as much as for her. I miss not having an army to feed around here.


----------



## CyndiD (Jul 15, 2007)

I have fed the same dog food for years...Iams...puppy for the puppies and mini chunks for the adults. I will sometimes make a broth for them in the winter, just for a little variation. But they all eat it, have good coats and good "poo"...so I stay with it.



:


----------



## jayne (Jul 15, 2007)

My good old girls (11 year old aussie, 12 year old golden/border collie mix) have had Kirkland dry food from day one. They have done great on it. I understand that it is made by Diamond and is a good food. They each get 1 1/2 cups twice a day. The golden mix weighs about 58 pounds and the aussie is a bit chubby at 68 pounds.

Both of them like a little wet in their dry food, and every since all that canned food recall, I have not trusted it, so I make my own food for them too. I usually boil up a chicken carcass (after I cut off all the breasts and legs and thighs for us to eat) take off all the mean, and then add veggies and rice and keep it kind of soupy. I mix about 1/4 cup of this mixture with their dry food. They love it and I feel so much better about what they're eating. I actually put this wet food in a plastic pitcher so it doesn't take up much in the fridge.

Jayne


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jul 15, 2007)

Everyone here gets Canidae, from 10 week old Tug, 2 year old Timber and 14+ yr old Poss'm, They get it with a splash of water on it. They make an all life stages formula that I have used for 2+ years now.

Tug's breeder had him on Purina puppy large breed, but it was too corn based for me. He is growing beautifully on the Canidae, like a weed, gangly and goofy,we go to the vet tomorrow. We'll see what the vet thinks.

Canidae has good quality ingredients, you don't have to feed a ton and it makes for smaller poopies



:

Plus these guys get what my 3 yr old son drops at mealtimes plus they love to snack on baby carrots



: That's how I am getting baby Tug back to bed after his early AM pee trip



:

Angie


----------



## MooreAcres (Jul 15, 2007)

I have a Rottweiler/Golden Retriever cross. She's just over a year old. She started out on Pedigree and Beneful (which in my opinion are crappy foods, junk foods). I started working with dogs (doggie daycare/boarding) when my girl was about 4-5 months old. I learned so much including what should and should NOT be in the food we feed our favorite canines. Keeleigh was immediately switched to Merrick Puppy Plate. She loved it and she seemed much more healthy overall. Once she reached her first birthday, she graduated to "adult" food, Merrick Grammies Pot Pie. Recently I switched her to Eagle Pack Holistic Chicken and Rice. On the EP she seems to have a firmer stool and a shinnier coat (although shes always been extremely shiny).

Erin


----------



## minisaremighty (Jul 15, 2007)

We switched to Nutro Natural Choice earlier in the year (right before the news of the contaminated dog foods). Our min pin was getting sick twice a day, like clockwork. We switched to Diamond Maintenance and no more vomiting. :aktion033:


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jul 16, 2007)

I am one of those "bad pet owners" our dogs are free fed pedigree puppy and always have been for years it worked for us with all our dogs from our bully to our pits and the small dogs

I realize many don't agree with it but like I said it is what suits them and what works for us they are healthy and look good per the vet


----------



## Sonya (Jul 16, 2007)

My dogs eat Hills Science Diet Dry . Brutus requires it as it is a prescrip food, he has IBS. It was just easier to feed it to Radar too and since he's a little on the chuncky side (the food is w/d...intented for overweight dogs, even though Brutus isn't overweight), it helps control Radars weight. They love it which my vet finds odd, since every dog he knows won't touch it without the can mixed in. I do not feed free choice, the get measured cups.


----------



## Jill (Jul 16, 2007)

Sounds like all of us have some lucky dogs





Lisa, do you feed the puppy pedigree to adult dogs, or do you mean you start them on puppy and then they graduate to adult?

One feed our dogs all loved but we stopped using because I thought it may be too rich for the shih-tzu's is Bil-Jac. But, it's a lot easier for them to all eat the same dry food right now.


----------



## tifflunn (Jul 16, 2007)

Storm ( english mastiff) eats Pedigree- came home with it from the breeder- tried switching 2x - he wouldn't do it. :bgrin


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jul 16, 2007)

I have no idea how you afford to have dogs-





Mine have meat, and dry bread, that really is it.

They scrounge bread (of all things- poor starving babies) at the Barn and they , of course, eat horse poop as if it were manna from heaven.

I think I should bag the stuff up and sell it, my dogs are fit, healthy and strong and, in a breed prone to bloat, bloat free.

I guess what it comes down to is, whatever you feed, find something that suits your dogs and, whatever you are told, stick to it.

I am not sure I would ever want to put myself at the mercy of a big company making pet food ever again, though.


----------



## Jill (Jul 16, 2007)

rabbitsfizz said:


> I have no idea how you afford to have dogs-


Oh, it's actually really cheap to feed them what I am now cooking. Bag of rice makes 20 or so cups and is $1.29, the lean meat we get at about $3.50/pound on sale (and freeze it).

HORSES... Now those are what's actually expensive :bgrin


----------



## Marty (Jul 16, 2007)

Jill and Rabbit:

I never heard of feeding bread to dogs before.

What kind of meat exactly do you get for your dogs?

When Hus and the boys went racing on Saturday nights, Tracey and I used to have a "girls night". I'd paint our toenails, do bubble baths, and get a rib eye steak for me and Tracey as a treat once a week. One for her, one for me..........yum!


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jul 16, 2007)

Jill said:


> Lisa, do you feed the puppy pedigree to adult dogs, or do you mean you start them on puppy and then they graduate to adult?


No jill they all get puppy food always. We have Chi's now the pit and the bully we lost to old age and some of them are young (less then a year) and a couple are older they really don't eat alot of food and they do better on the puppy chow so that is what they get.

Of course add snacks and whatever we are eating to the list to

I have to free feed as I have alot of dogs and I need food to be a total non issue in the house especially when raven was a toddler and always walking around with snacks so we never have dog fights over food if one is eating the other will just share or wait since they know the food will always be there


----------



## Jill (Jul 16, 2007)

Marty --

I don't feed bread to mine, but am feeding whole grain brown rice I cook in chicken stock and water.

For the meat, I feed them chicken breasts, browned ground turkey, or lean beef roast. Cook everything well done and the "recipe" is like 3 parts rice to 1 part meat. You can mix in veggies, also, like green beans. I am not much of a cook (H cooks for us usually), but I cook good enough for the doggies :bgrin

During the day, all but Winston have free access to the kibble, too.

Jill

_PS I have heard pork is not good for dogs -- I don't know if it's true but am not feeding it to mine just in case._

ALSO, I wonder if I put the chicken stock, water, raw chicken and uncooked rice in the crock pot, would it cook okay?


----------



## Sterling (Jul 16, 2007)

My Boxer and Cane Corso get Canidae All Life Stages formula, along with Canidae cans every now and then. I also cook for them, chicken gizzards with broth, chicken fillets, steak, ground beef, scrambled eggs and as a treat they get plain yogurt in their kibble snack. Back before the dog food scare happened they were on Nutro Natural with an occasional Pedigree can. Since I started cooking for them I am really enjoying how they just totally immerse themselves in their meals!



:



:


----------



## Ms THE (Jul 16, 2007)

I have 5 dogs,an 11yr old pit bull with bad artheritis, an 8yr and 2yr jack russells, 6yr doberman and a 5yr pit/american bulldog mix. They all get Nutro Natural Choise small bite (the jacks and old pit don't like big nuggets). The added glucosamin (sp?) and condroiton (sp?) really helps the old guy with his artheritis. I thought the recall for Nutro was only canned food? I have not had a problem with it and they all do well on it. I don't feed canned food (just dry and table scraps




: )


----------



## Sterling (Jul 16, 2007)

Ms THE said:


> I have 5 dogs,an 11yr old pit bull with bad artheritis, an 8yr and 2yr jack russells, 6yr doberman and a 5yr pit/american bulldog mix. They all get Nutro Natural Choise small bite (the jacks and old pit don't like big nuggets). The added glucosamin (sp?) and condroiton (sp?) really helps the old guy with his artheritis. I thought the recall for Nutro was only canned food? I have not had a problem with it and they all do well on it. I don't feed canned food (just dry and table scraps
> 
> 
> 
> : )



I do believe the pet food recall for Nutro was only for the cans if I remember correctly.


----------



## mininik (Jul 16, 2007)

My dogs always get a variety of top quality kibble and canned diets as well as home cooked meals. Right now they're on a mixture of Nature's Recipe (rabbit), Avoderm (chicken), Blue Buffalo (fish), Natural Balance (lamb) and Nutro Natural Choice (venison).

Rabbit - Since I've found feeding high quality kibble supplemented with home cooking costs less in feed and vet bills than feeding lower quality diets, it's not hard to manage feeding our 3 (soon to be 4) dogs and cat. I spend about $45. a month, or $1.50 a day.


----------



## Jill (Jul 16, 2007)

I just talked to my vet b/c Winston's newly refusing to eat his canned u/d food. He has plenty appetite for what the other dogs eat, but he needs to eat his prescription food which he loved up until this weekend



The vet told me to mix in 2tsp of meat baby food and that will hopefully do the trick. It's funny, though, because when the other dogs were eating canned dog food vs. the new home cooked dinner, Winston happily ate his own food and didn't try to get what the others had.


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 16, 2007)

CyndiD I'm with you! Iams fan (dry food) to the end for my dogs and cats. Eat less, poop less, hair twice as nice- lots of energy and good weight on half the food as the 'cheap stuff'. Tried other things- tried the Canidae and they had black diarrhea that would not quit... yuck!

Mine would starve on bread- they dont like it.


----------



## miniaddiction (Jul 16, 2007)

Phoebe gets Nutro Natural Choice puppy small breed. She enjoys this which is a miracle in itself as she is so fussy. She is as skinny as a rake but i think thats just part of her breed (poodle x) as she eats like a horse and is wormed regular.

Also giving her Advance Puppy canned food because she is teething ATM and cant eat the kibble. It took me ages to find a good canned food as most of them are rubbish IMO but this has good ingredients and she loves it.

I also give her raw mince meat and any meat that we have left over from dinner along with vegies like carrot sweet potato and pumpkin, just for a bit of variation as she gets bored of the same stuff day in day out.


----------



## Bess Kelly (Jul 16, 2007)

Any of you know that there is a pet food made in USA with products totally from USA? FreshPet. NO chemicals, so must be refrigerated. Only whole meats, liver, brown rice, peas, carrots, vit/min, flaxseed. NO by products, dyes, corn wheat, etc.

Comes in a tube like sausage, you slice what you need, store balance in frig. Check it out!! It doesn't stink, actually smells better than a lot of human food I've opened. :bgrin

www.homestyleselect.com


----------



## minimomNC (Jul 16, 2007)

Because of my job, I am in pet stores almost every day and I see what foods are made of all the time. I do research the higher quality foods as a reference. Currently I feed Natures Recipe Farm Stand Select to my three dogs. They love it and with the fruits and veggies visible in the food, I know at least that they are in there. This food has dried apples, cranberries, peas and carrots and my dogs act like its candy. They love it. Plus it contains no wheat, corn or beef, the three most common causes of food allergies and digestive problems in dogs.

I have found others that are great foods, Merrick makes a wonderful dry food. My dogs liked it too, they also like Bil Jac but I find the food not hard enough to help with cleaning their teeth. Dogs need that abrasive texture from dry food to help with healthy gums. Science Diet for all of its hype is basically a corn meal based product, not what I want to see listed as the first ingredient in my dogs diet.

As for quality foods, yes you will have dogs that thrive on regular grocery brands, but the big difference comes in the amount you usually have to feed to achieve that balance. Normally with higher end foods, you can feed much less and get the same results. But with anything, if you are satisfied with how your dogs look and act and they are happy and healthy, then there is no reason to change anything.

And when people tell me they feed Beneful and their dogs love it, I tell them of course they do, its McDonalds for dogs. Nothing but junk food. It does pay to read the ingredients.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 16, 2007)

All are fed BARF diet. Bones And Raw Food...All have awesome coats and do great on it. Lots more work and clean up for me though.


----------



## Marty (Jul 17, 2007)

Jill, you can save yourself some cooking if you just buy some generic cans of chicken & rice soup.

That's why I do to add to Amy's chicken breasts.


----------



## Jill (Jul 17, 2007)

Marty said:


> Jill, you can save yourself some cooking if you just buy some generic cans of chicken & rice soup.
> 
> That's why I do to add to Amy's chicken breasts.


No, that wouldn't work because it's like 3 rice to one meat. When it's done, it's not like a soup at all, looks like a rice side dish, basically. Plus, I think the soup may have more salt than I'd want them to get. It's like a huge pot of rice w/ chicken in it but all the water and chicken stock is absorbed.

They eat the Nutro Natural Choice during the day or late at night, and have this rice + chicken (turkey, beef... whatever it is that pot) for dinner.

PLUS, this is actually really cheap compared to what I think it would cost to fill a pot with even generic soup (and it would be mostly water in that case). The bag of rice makes 19 cups, and is $1.29. The meat is about $3.50 pound (watch for sales, and freeze it). The stock is about 80 cents a can. It is really actually an inexpensive, but I feel quality, dinner for them. I know the vets are big on whole grain brown rice.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jul 17, 2007)

With three large breed, one small and two cats I could not afford to feed any commercial brand of dog food bar racing Greyhound which has no tax on it- that which I could afford I would not give to my dogs it as simple as that.

15kgs (roughly 36lbs) of Pedigree Puppy costs $50.00 and that is with the breeders discount!!!

You have only to work out what I would be feeding to realise it is not an option- and I would not feed it anymore anyway.

So - I buy 56lb bags of dried ground meat- it is human grade and comes off bones destined for bone meal.

A bag costs me $60.00 and lasts all my animals three months.

The bread comes free and is just filler.

The meat is soaked just like Beet Pulp and reconstitutes into a nice, fresh meat- I do this every day.

The dogs look good on it which is all anyone can ask of anything they feed.

The horses are not expensive (relatively speaking) to feed either- I buy no pre-mixed feeds for them either, I do it all myself.

I cannot buy in premixed feed in bulk because of storage and wastage but I can buy straight feed in bulk and again, this suits me.


----------



## tifflunn (Jul 17, 2007)

rabbitsfizz said:


> With three large breed, one small and two cats I could not afford to feed any commercial brand of dog food bar racing Greyhound which has no tax on it- that which I could afford I would not give to my dogs it as simple as that.
> 
> 15kgs (roughly 36lbs) of Pedigree Puppy costs $50.00 and that is with the breeders discount!!!
> 
> ...



Jeez thats expensive Jane :new_shocked: Is that in pounds? - Pedigree Healthy Viatlity cost me about 28.00 canadian with tax for a 18.1 Kg bag- Storm would bankrupt me if I had to pay 50.00- . :bgrin


----------



## mininik (Jul 17, 2007)

Whoa... I wouldn't feed Pedigree if they PAID ME... let alone pay $50. for any amount! :new_shocked:


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Jul 17, 2007)

> Whoa... I wouldn't feed Pedigree if they PAID ME... let alone pay $50. for any amount!


I wouldn't make anyone feel bad about what they feed their dogs... :no: we all do our best.

In reply to the original question my dogs get Royal Canin for fatties.... :bgrin


----------



## Jill (Jul 17, 2007)

I don't use it for my dogs, but I honestly think Pedigree and really all the "name brands" are okay for dogs and REALLY probably more healthy balanced for the dogs, than what most of us feed ourselves...


----------



## anoki (Jul 17, 2007)

I will post this site again, in case anyone wants to do some research into what they are feeding (or not feeding) their dogs. Just something that I found online and have shown many people who appreciated (and agreed) with what was on the site.

My Webpage

~kathryn


----------



## whitney (Jul 17, 2007)

I feed my yorkie lean hamburger, rice, and a can of mixed vegetables ( I rinse them to get most of the salt off), flaxseed, and hawthorn berry, and a multi vitamin. This was a receipe given to be by my vet.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jul 17, 2007)

My mom bred German Shepherds for years when I was younger, and about 10 years ago she hurt her back pretty bad and stopped breeding German Shepherds, and started breeding chihuahua's. we have fed every food there is. We were feeding Nutro for years, but then found out that a sample of nutro dog food contained the drug that is used to euthanize animals in the sample. We changed foods that day. Obviously they muct have used animals that were euthanized for the meat in their food. We've used purina, pedigree, diamond, authority, flint river ranch, chicken soup for the pet loves soul, the list goes on. Some of our dogs have food allergies, we have a diabetic dog, and I have a dog with some food allergies and is very finicky (my german shepherd, who is 6)

Right now our diabetic lab still gets the nutro natural choice lrge breed adult. Its the only thing that her sugar level stays consistant on. We have tried to change her several times.

My german shepherd in on an all raw diet. Raw beef hearts, raw chicken, raw livers, raw venison, fish and is fed yogurt or cottage cheese daily. We make our own yogurt, so thats almost free and the cottage cheese I get in bulk like 6lbs for like $5. She also gets vegitables. I just run them through the blender so she can digest them easily. It costs me less that $40 a month to feed her. She also gets salmon oil and vitamin e oil. I prepare everything and freeze it on ziplock bags. I spend about 6 hours every 3 months preparing it.

Her coat is shiny, she put on weight for the first time, and she actually eats her food. I'll post pics of her when I get come current ones.

My moms chihuahuas are fed canidae, and all look good.


----------



## Neil (Jul 18, 2007)

Here is an interesting grading of dog foods. I have seen it before and think that it is periodically updated.

What I feed (Dick Van Patten's Duck and Potato - Score 106) scored an A+. I have bred and showed dogs for 40 years and you need to keep up with the latest dog foods. They are ever changing. A long time ago I fed Science Diet. Those were in the days that it was well rated. Now the two listed both get F's.

Anyone here feed Purina? Wow, you can't get much lower than those F grades.

Have fun looking for your feed on this list. If you feed isn't on this list use the scoring system below and you can grade it.

DOG FOOD GRADES

Copy provided by Pet Pals, Inc. www.PetPalsInc.org

Alpo Prime Cuts - Score 81 C

Artemis Large/Medium Breed Puppy - Score 114 A+

Authority Harvest Baked - Score 116 A+

Authority Harvest Baked Less Active - Score 93 B

Beowulf Back to Basics - Score 101 A+

Bil-Jac Select - Score 68 F

Blackwood 3000 Lamb and Rice - Score 83 C

Blue Buffalo Chicken and Rice - Score 106 A+

Burns Chicken and Brown Rice - Score 107 A+

Canidae - Score 112A+

Chicken Soup Senior - Score 115 A+

Diamond Maintenance - Score 64 F

Diamond Lamb Meal & Rice - Score 92 B

Diamond Large Breed 60+ Formula - Score 99 A

Diamond Performance - Score 85 C

Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance Ultra Premium - Score 122 A+

Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance Venison & Brown Rice - Score 106 A+

Dick Van Patten's Duck and Potato - Score 106 A+

EaglePack Holistic - Score 102 A+

Eukanuba Adult - Score 81 C

Eukanuba Puppy - Score 79 C

Flint River Senior - Score 101 A+

Foundations - Score 106 A+

Hund-n-Flocken Adult Dog (lamb) by Solid Gold - Score 93 B

Iams Lamb Meal & Rice Formula Premium - Score 73 D

Innova Dog - Score 114 A+

Innova Evo - Score 114 A+

Innova Large Breed Puppy - Score 122 A+

Kirkland Signature Chicken, Rice, & Vegetables - Score 110 A+

Member's Mark Chicken and Rice - Score 84 C

Merrick Wilderness Blend - Score 127 A+

Nature's Recipe - Score 100 A

Nature's Recipe Healthy Skin Venison & Rice - Score 116 A+

Nature's Variety Raw Instinct - Score 122 A+

Nutra Nuggets Super Premium Lamb Meal and Rice - Score 81C

Nutrience Junior Medium Breed Puppy - Score 101 A+

Nutrisource Lamb and Rice - Score 87 B

Nutro Max Adult - Score 93 B

Nutro Natural Choice Lamb and Rice - Score 98 A

Nutro Natural Choice Large Breed Puppy - Score 87B

Nutro Natural Choice Puppy Wheat Free - Score 86 B

Nutro Natural Choice Senior - Score 95 A

Nutro Ultra Adult - Score 104 A+

Pet Gold Adult with Lamb & Rice - Score 23 F

Premium Edge Chicken, Rice & Vegetables Adult dry - Score 109 A+

Pro Nature Puppy - Score 80 C

Pro Plan Sensitive Stomach - Score 94 A

Purina Beniful - Score 17 F

Purina Dog - Score 62 F

Purina Come-n-Get It - Score 16 F

Purina One Large Breed Puppy - Score 62 F

Royal Canin Boxer - Score 103 A+

Royal Canin Bulldog - Score 100 A+

Royal Canin Natural Blend Adult - Score 106 A+

Science Diet Advanced Protein Senior 7+ - Score 63 F

Science Diet for Large Breed Puppies - Score 69 F

Sensible Choice Chicken and Rice - Score 97 A

Solid Gold - Score 99 A

Summit - Score 99 A

Timberwolf Organics Wild & Natural Dry - Score 120 A+

Wellness Super5 Mix Chicken - Score 110 A+

Wolfking Adult Dog (bison) by Solid Gold - Score 97 A

This is how the grades were determined:

Start with a grade of 100

1) For every listing of "by-product", subtract 10 points

2) For every non-specific animal source ("meat" or poultry", meat, meal or

fat) reference, subtract 10 points

3) If the food contains BHA, BHT, or ethoxyquin, subtract 10 points

4) For every grain "mill run" or non-specific rain source, subtract 5

points

5) If the same grain ingredient is used 2 or more times in the first five

ingredients (i.e. ground brown rice", brewer's rice", "rice flour" are all the

same grain), subtract 5 points

6) If the protein sources are not meat meal and there are less than 2 meats

in the top 3 ingredients, subtract 3 points

7) If it contains any artificial colorants, subtract 3 points

8 ) If it contains ground corn or whole grain corn, subtract 3 points

9) If corn is listed in the top 5 ingredients, subtract 2 more points

10) If the food contains any animal fat other than fish oil, subtract 2

points

11) If lamb is the only animal protein source unless your dog is allergic to

other protein sources), subtract 2 points

12) If it contains soy or soybeans, subtract 2 points

13) If it contains wheat (unless you know that your dog isn't allergic to

wheat), subtract 2 points

14) If it contains beef (unless you know that your dog isn't allergic to

beef), subtract 1 point

15) If it contains salt, subtract 1 point

Extra Credit:

1) If any of the meat sources are organic, add 5 points

2) If the food is endorsed by any major breed goup or nutritionist, add 5

points

3) If the food is baked not extruded, add 5 points

4) If the food contains probiotics, add 3 points

5) If the food contains fruit, add 3 points

6) If the food contains vegetables (NOT corn or other grains) add 3

points

7) If the animal sources are hormone-free and antibiotic-free add 2

points

8 ) If the food contains barley, add 2 points

9) If the food contains flax seed oil (not just the seeds) add 2 points

10) If the food contains oats or oatmeal, add 1 point

11) If the food contains sunflower oil, add 1 point

12) For every different specific animal protein source (other than the first

one; count "chicken" and "chicken meal" as only one protein source, but

"chicken" and "" as 2 different sources) add 1 point

13) If it contains glucosamine and chondroitin, add 1 point

14) If the vegetables have been tested for pesticides and are pesticide free,

add 1 point


----------



## LindaL (Jul 18, 2007)

I feed my 8 yr old MinPin Gunner Nutra Nuggets Lamb Meal and Rice Formula. He has never had any issues with it and I've fed it to him for at least 3 yrs. My vet said he is healthy, active and has a shiny coat with no dry skin. The main ingredient in it is LAMB and has no corn in it. One thing about my dog is he can't be "free fed", because he will eat til he is sick, so he gets fed a big meal in the AM and a smaller meal in the evening...and a few small treats during the day. :bgrin


----------



## mininik (Jul 18, 2007)

justanothercowgirl said:


> > Whoa... I wouldn't feed Pedigree if they PAID ME... let alone pay $50. for any amount!
> 
> 
> I wouldn't make anyone feel bad about what they feed their dogs... :no: we all do our best.



My post was not intended to make anyone feel bad, it's simply my opinion. If someone feeds Pedigree or whatever, they can be proud of it or not. I've met plenty of people who think I must be "nuts" for what I spend on my dogs, but I don't let that affect me.




:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jul 18, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]keep waiting for someone to mention Ol' Roy



: . Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Jul 18, 2007)

> Whoa... I wouldn't feed Pedigree if they PAID ME... let alone pay $50. for any amount!





> I wouldn't make anyone feel bad about what they feed their dogs... we all do our best.





> My post was not intended to make anyone feel bad, it's simply my opinion. If someone feeds Pedigree or whatever, they can be proud of it or not. I've met plenty of people who think I must be "nuts" for what I spend on my dogs, but I don't let that affect me.



It is not always a matter of people being proud of what the feed their dogs it is often a matter of what is affordable for them. I was simply trying to point out to you that you could be more diplomatic about what you say.

* I certainly realize you are entitled to your opinion, but when it is only going to hurt and not educate really what's the point?*


----------



## Jill (Jul 18, 2007)

Mininik, A lot of times it seems like your opinion is worded to be hurtful and gives the impression that no one spends quite as much money taking care of their furry friends as you do. I'd compare receipts any time you want.

I still remember back when I was getting my collie puppy years ago, you kind of read me the riot act on the breeder should do this and that (and lo and behold, she did) but the assumption on your end was that they weren't doing things right because you felt I brought her home too young. Not that I was asking for anyone's advice on when the breeder should wean, etc. It's just more of the same here.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jul 18, 2007)

Anytime the subject of feed comes up ... there seems to be a black or white side..but just like with horses some are sure alfalfa is the death sentance to all horses yet many feed it in fact thousands if not more with no problems and there horses look amazing, some believe in beet pulp some dont, some grain some don't some have so many supplments it is like a science experiement

Bottom line is if your horses look good and feel good it is working for you.

No different then with our dogs.. different things work for different animals I dont care what kind of feed it is animals have different needs and will thrive on different things

what works for me doesnt work for someone else no different then human diets just the way it is


----------



## Jill (Jul 18, 2007)

No, it's not any different with dogs as to horses, but I don't think many people try and make others feel they are too cheap to feed their horses well, or don't care enough?


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jul 18, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Jill, i am assuming you are not talking about me "Nikki" maybe you are speaking of mininik "Nicole"...i did not post about your collie pup and don't want people to think i would word things to be hurtful as you stated. i mentioned Ol' Roy because that's what we feed our dogs and they are very healthy and it works for us and i think the others who feed the same would never post it for fear of others thinking they were not good dog owners. i don't worry about what others fed their dogs, cats, horses or chickens as long as they ARE feeding them and they are healthy. i just don't want readers to confuse me.



Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## Charley (Jul 18, 2007)

My little dog doesn't like some food; and my vet doesn't like some food. So I listen to both of them. I find a feed that is dry, which my vet recommends, and yet something that my dog likes. I have also switched to a different brand if she starts getting chunky. And I change food occaisionally when I see she is eating less as I think dogs like variety just as we do. I do it mostly with treats, but I also change brands of feed if I feel it is for her own good. It doesn't matter which brand I feed except to my dog. As long as she is happy and healthy, I've done as much as I can for her.



: I think the most important point is knowing your dog and feeding them regularly; watching to see what they like and what works to keep them fit and healthy!


----------



## Jill (Jul 18, 2007)

iluvwalkers said:


> [SIZE=14pt]Jill, i am assuming you are not talking about me "Nikki" maybe you are speaking of mininik "Nicole"...i did not post about your collie pup and don't want people to think i would word things to be hurtful as you stated. i mentioned Ol' Roy because that's what we feed our dogs and they are very healthy and it works for us and i think the others who feed the same would never post it for fear of others thinking they were not good dog owners. i don't worry about what others fed their dogs, cats, horses or chickens as long as they ARE feeding them and they are healthy. i just don't want readers to confuse me.
> 
> 
> 
> Nikki[/SIZE]


Oh, no! No, I wasn't talking to you. Sorry!!!


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jul 18, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]LOL...i see you changed Nikki in your post...thanks



: ...Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jul 18, 2007)

I agree Jill and I don't feed my dogs there food due to cost I feed it for one simple reason.. I have fed it for years and have dogs that are healthy and look good and like the food.

If my vet felt there was issues with them I would of course change but until he feels there is a health issue with my dogs or they look or act differently I am opting to go with what works FOR THEM AND ME


----------



## Jill (Jul 18, 2007)

Yes, I think that is what 99.99% of the people here do, as we all love our doggies



:

I have to say, i was really surprised to see the scores the dog food I used to feed (Bil Jac) got on some of the rating pages posted here. I stopped feeding it b/c I felt it was "too rich" for the little dogs but I think it's a good feed... But, I think A LOT of feeds are and I think even the ones some knock are better for dogs than what most of us as their owners choose to eat.

Additionally, we have often fed lesser expensive but easier to find dog foods when we run out of what we normally choose for them, yet don't have time to run to a speciality store. Dogs love the change





AND, further, I do follow your thinking on puppy food for them vs Adult. Personally, I think that's probably not a bad idea at all for the extra nutrition and digestablity but whatta I know... I'm just a life long dog owner



: Really, possibly similar reasoning as what i went through when I decided to feed ALL my age group of minis complete senior feed as their "grain" regardless of age.


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Jul 18, 2007)

We feed our older Black LabxRottweiler Purina Adult Formula and he isnt like most black labs (he is pretty much all black lab, mom was a teensy weensie bit rotty) who eat as much as they can, he gets 2 big plastic mugs full 1 in the morning and one in the evening. He isnt fat and isnt thin, hes perfect. I am most likely shaving him soon with my clippers.


----------



## mininik (Jul 18, 2007)

Why would I want to compare receipts, Jill, as if spending more money makes the better owner? I spend a bit more on food for my dogs in hopes of SAVING money on vet care (which has worked so far). My point is definitely not that spending more money = better care, but it sure seems that's what your opinion is.

To be honest, I don't remember my post about your Collie's breeder, but then I don't try to remember every detail of everything that goes on within this forum over the years. Perhaps I wasn't reading the riot act to you back then, just giving you some things to look for in a responsible breeder in hopes that you may avoid the heartache I see owners go through all too often as someone who works in the pet care industry.

To those who I may have offended, I am so sorry I don't use or recommend Pedigree, Ol Roy, Science Diet, Iams/Eukanuba, Dawn dish soap, etc. It shouldn't matter, but I am not rich. Feeding my dogs well is not some ego trip for me. The problem I see with waiting until your pet shows there is a problem from using this or that product is that it's often too late by then. Why do I care? In short it's because I see how these issues can affect pets on a daily basis.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jul 18, 2007)

quote name='mininik' date='Jul 18 2007, 02:12 PM'

"To those who I may have offended, I am so sorry I don't use or recommend Pedigree, Ol Roy, Science Diet, Iams/Eukanuba, Dawn dish soap, etc. "

[SIZE=18pt] [/SIZE]

offended...not at all...i feed what i do because my dogs have never had an issue with it or any health problems. i will also say i know many people who fed the "right" foods and their animals have had all kinds of health issues so i am not sold on the fact that my dogs will someday suffer because of my choice of food. i have tried many brands of food over the years and this is the one that none of my dogs have an issue with, so that's what they get. to be honest i don't have a clue what different foods cost compared to Ol' Roy. i don't pay attention, just put it in my cart because we need it. i am curious to know why you are sorry for not using or recommending certain brands though? i certainly am not sorry for not using what others do. to each his own i guess



: ...Nikki


----------



## Jill (Jul 18, 2007)

I think really all our members do a good job caring for their dogs. Nothing goes together better than dogs and horses.

Karla, all these winks you've been given to my posts the past couple of weeks, I'm starting to wonder if you're flirting with me!!! :bgrin


----------



## Leeana (Jul 18, 2007)

We dont have a dog, however, my brother works full time (trucker, family business



) and so does his wife (nurse) so when they drop off their son, they normally drop off their jack russell terrior.

I have never heard of people COOKING for there dogs! That is something new lol. You guys are good doggie momma's



.

Since we do have Jedi (my brothers dog) here 5x a week, normally 24hours at a time, we keep dog food stocked. He is six years old and we feed him Pedigree. He is healthy, happy and alive. Do you want pics for proof?

Jill this topic reminds me of that quote in your signature ....



> When we're done debating feed programs, can we move on to politics and religion?


----------



## Jill (Jul 18, 2007)

Leeana --

You should see what my MOM cooks for her and my dad's dogs. It's crazy how good they eat and I can tell you, my mom's a good cook :bgrin

It is interesting how strongly some people feel about what they think others should feed their own dogs! Just like you say, not any different than in horses.

I'm curious what others do, and always room to learn, but I don't get hot about anything anyone else feeds to their own animals.

The whole "what do you feed your dogs" thing was top of my mind since we recently made a change, and the dogs are enjoying it.

Jill


----------



## River1018 (Jul 18, 2007)

Pro Plan here :aktion033:


----------



## suz (Jul 23, 2007)

I have a corgi and she eats Science Diet Lite Bites which seems to work well. When she needed to drop some pounds, we had her on Science Diet Prescription R/D which did the job.

I'm sure that whole raw food diet is good for them, but I can't even handle raw meat to cook for us! :no:


----------



## mininik (Jul 23, 2007)

suz - There are many brands that offer excellent alternatives to raw, if that's something you're interested in. Check out http://www.evo.com for starters. If these types of diets aren't sold nearby, there are places that will drop ship on a schedule or as you order. Try http://www.onlynaturalpet.com

I invite everyone to take a look at the ingredients in what you are feeding. I know Science Diet tends to include PEANUT HULLS. Why? But forget brand names for a minute, what about all that stuff listed on the back of the bag that's impossible to pronounce? Why is it in there? What is it? Would YOU want to eat this stuff every day for the rest of your life?




:


----------



## runamuk (Jul 23, 2007)

In dog circles there are huge flaming debates over what is right to feed dogs



:

Over the last 20 years I have fed home cooked diets, raw diets, kibble's of all types from top end cost wise to low end cost wise. Many of my dogs have come to me with skin issues or sensitivities so using diet changes to solve these problems is cheaper than using vets and drugs.

I currently feed kirkland lamb and rice (from costco) which is identical to chicken soup for the dog lovers soul at 1/2 the cost. They also all get the occasional raw meat, or cooked meat. I have had almost no vet expenses in 20 years other than spay/neuter and euthanasia. So when people try to convince me that feeding such and what will reduce my vet expenses I have to sort of chuckle



:

I always say feed what works and doesn't break the bank.

Now if my pup had her way she would ONLY dine on spaghetti and raw fish....as those are her two favorite food groups :bgrin

I also apply this to feeding my horses they mainly get pasture, hay, clean water and salt block.............I have almost no vet bills on this diet as well.

"If it ain't broke don't fix it"...unless your a man then "if it ain't broke fix it till it is broke" :new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl:


----------



## Jill (Jul 23, 2007)

runamuk said:


> In dog circles there are huge flaming debates over what is right to feed dogs
> 
> 
> 
> :


And apparently here, too!!! I know people get worked up about what should be fed to horses. I feel like I know what works for MY horses, but also am always thinking of ways / open to ideas for improvement... I know for my dogs, I'm more into the "heart" side of it as in what do they LIKE the best but with the horses, I think I'm better at standing back and looking at how it effects them physically (I mean I'm better at it with horses, than with dogs).

Ours may be back to canned dog food for dinner, though. They have been throwing up more than normal, and that's making me wonder if the brown rice is too tough or something for them? They are happy and playful, and do "love" to eat their brown rice + chicken, however...

Anyway...

I've enjoyed reading what others feed their dogs and been interested too in some of the links where foods were evaluated.


----------



## Bluerocket (Jul 23, 2007)

We used to feed Pedigree canned and Beneful dry --- now feed Pedigree canned and Nutro Max and Nutro Natural choice dry. We have 2 adult corgi and 1 12 wk old golden retriever. They look great.

One corgi was having impaction problems (from too many pig skin twists --- she would practically swallow them whole) so needs mostly canned food that helps prevent colic - and yes, we stopped feeding any sort of chew --

JJ


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 23, 2007)

Ok, the more I read and the more research I do, the more scared I become in regards to what is in dog food. They mention beef by products, but did they mention the beef was sick before it died and is not only full of medications but also the drug used to put it to sleep? That does NOT cook out or break down out of the carcass when processing. Most of the skin and food allergies with pets is caused by the horrible chemicals, preservatives etc... used in them. Sometimes hundreds of times more than we would put in human food. (and why would it be in there either!)

I know many people who have been making their own dog treats and some food for years, with great success.

I have even heard that dogs and cats that are put to sleep are hauled off to be used for pet food!! Dont know if there is any truth to that, but it would not surprize me. Do you know they have no standard on what makes a pet food 'premium' or 'senior' or anything else?

BHA, BHT and ethoxyquin are all synthetic preservatives with suspected links to liver cancer and other issues in pets.

We quit feeding Purina YEARS ago when our vet had to blenderize food for dogs at the hospital that needed mushy food, and found that the main ingredient in the batch for 'protein' was HAIR!! Like off of a cow hide!! She had a half inch floating in the blender when it was blended so the dog could eat it. (I have also lost so many male cats to urinary blockages from feeding Purina cat foods in the past. ) Hair is high in protein, but is it DIGESTIBLE? No, but it meets the protein requirements to put on the bag!!

Gee, no known link to pet food has been linked to 'mad cow disease' though! Maybe they just save that for human consumption!

Also, none of the pet food companies label their containers with WHERE the ingredients come from. We outlawed DDT in the U.S. years ago as it is dangerous, but we still manufactor it and sell it to other countries, like Mexico, who use it on their vegetables --- do you know where a good portion of your vegatables come from?

Neil, who did the test on the dog food brands that you posted? When was that done? I think I am ready to get out the old pan and chopping block and start making my own. I got thoroughly disgusted when one of the major suppliers of chicken in the grocery stores is now advertising on tv that they will no longer feed antibiotics to the chickens they are selling. And.... why would they do that in the first place??!! This is HUMAN food, not pet food!! Sort of like the 'free range' chickens they claim they are raising now too... they are let out maybe an hour a day sometimes, and if they have enough ground to stand on, they are calling it 'free range'! It only means they have access at some point to the outside world.


----------



## Zora (Aug 11, 2009)

We feed out Chihuahuas raw food/bones. They also get small amounts of Inova kibble and a mixture of herbs and supplements.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Aug 11, 2009)

Our 4 Great danes and Terrier/Chi mix all are fed raw.

We've been feeding this way since December 2000 and have bred/weaned & reared several litters on raw.


----------



## Frankie (Aug 11, 2009)

COST?? What cost!

I have 3 dogs, black lab, Chi mix and a Shih-Poo. It costs me about 19 cents a day to feed them all! They eat a 4-1 mix of Science Diet Lamb and Rice and Nutro Puppy. I just think they all need a little puppy.





And oh, I manage a feed store, dog food is huge for us!! When the fork truck driver has a little boo-boo and tears a bag,,happens for other reasons too,,Science Diet,,I get it for $5 for 50 pounds. We like to get anything torn out right away, we don't like having mice over for dinner. I think I paid full price once in the past 18 months.

I just hope the fork truck driver never quits!


----------



## Sonya (Aug 11, 2009)

I against my vet's recommendation, got rid of the science diet...I went to diamond naturals for a bit but now I am feeding Dick Van Pattens LIG Natural Balance...so far I love it...and so do they!


----------



## chandab (Aug 11, 2009)

Sonya said:


> I against my vet's recommendation, got rid of the science diet...I went to diamond naturals for a bit but now I am feeding Dick Van Pattens LIG Natural Balance...so far I love it...and so do they!


I was feeding Diamond Naturals and like it, and so did the dogs, but my supplier closed their doors, so now I'm feeding a kibble from the elevator and the dogs like and seem to be doing well on it.


----------



## Jill (Aug 12, 2009)

We switched around the first of this year to the Kirkland Super Premium dry and canned dog food, which our dogs love. I'd read good things about it and it got good reviews (better than the Nutro -- which we fed and were thrilled with for years -- if I remember right). I still cook for them sometimes, but they love this Kirkland stuff


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Aug 12, 2009)

I've been feeding Innova brand for a few years now, my previous Toy Fox Terrier was on the Innova EVO, but Teo my current TFT didn't like it as well, so I switched him to the Innova adult small bites. He likes it, but he isn't a chow hound, more of a picky eater when it comes to kibble. He looves people food, in the evening I often mix in some baby food meat, leftover veggies, yogurt, etc to make the dry dog food look more yummy. Oh, and if I stuff his Kong with his dry kibble he thinks it's the best thing in the world, go figure!



He loves his Kong now that I've been stuffing it with food now and then, he will play with it empty also.

Another thing I found more recently and love are the Dogswell brand of chews, they have dehydrated chicken breast, sweet potato, etc with flax or the one I like has lavender. I give it to my pup when he has to stay home alone. I'm not a huge fan of rawhide, and turns out it doesn't agree with him anyway, so this is a good alternative.


----------



## Connie Ballard (Aug 12, 2009)

Ok guys..WHAT would you suggest for my 8 yr old cocker spaniel, Molly.

8 yr old neutered female

Fun, energetic, happy inside dog

Started having seizure type thing when she'd on the bed at night....I thought it was a pinched nerve in her neck/shoulder

cause she'd curl to the left some. I'd rub her neck/shoulder, put little tension on the left leg and she'd relax faster

Vet gave her meds for pinched nerve, muscle relaxer for day or two. Episodes over period of couple months started to be more often. Took her to my horse vet who I've used for 20yrs.

He ran tests, said her bloodwork showed couple things that point to pancreatitis. He put her on med 1/2 tab day and no more episodes.

We've fed Iams in the past, then put her on Science Diet Dental (large hard pieces she has to chew) to help her dental.

I want to move her to a food that will be most digestable. He put her on ProEnzyme powder to help her digest her nutrients, said doesnt need a probiotic cause her problem isnt in the gut...it is in the pancreas.

AND...strange thing about Molly....she'll occasionally poop in the house when we arent looking and eat most of it. Have seen her try to do it sometimes outside...but she's only out when we let her out and we stop her then.

I saw something in Jeffers called Enzyme Pro that is supposed to help digestion and it mentions "stool eating".......?

These feed evaluation sites are over whelming...trying to sift out what to get for Miss Molly.


----------



## Leeana (Aug 12, 2009)

I've started feeding Nutro lab & rice small breed / small bites dog food since this thread, to my 2 year old shih tzu and she looks and feels GREAT! Hair coat is shiny and almost like silk, attitude and energy is level and she is healthy and playful as she could be. I leave it free choice and she nibbles on it as she likes (normally keep her bowl about half full). She eats a lot of whatever mom is cooking for meals as well but the Nutro is there if she likes. I was feeding Eagle Pack but it was really hard to find and i would have to buy the large bag which would take her forever to go through..

Nutro


----------

